# UDI vs Fixed Week Contract



## Trollair (Jan 26, 2011)

I am a new owner.  I bought two contracts off eBay.  Both are 154k points.  One is a UDI Contract at Kingsgate and the other is a Fixed Week at Tennesee Glades.  I believe the Glades contract was once owned as a true fixed week, but was converted to points at some time.  Since both are points based contracts and "points are points"...are there any real difference between the classification of "UDI" and "Fixed Week" point contracts?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jan 26, 2011)

A converted week points have the same value as a points contract, in my experience.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 26, 2011)

The converted week only has ARP for its underlying week.

Other than that, Points are Points.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 26, 2011)

One other difference: converted fixed weeks pay MFs a year in advance---so payments in 2011 are for 2012's usage.  UDI contracts pay during the use year.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 26, 2011)

UDI Resorts pay MF per thousand points. Fixed week contracts pay MF based on room size. So a quiet 2 bedroom converted fixed week is the same MF as a prime 2 bedroom week. 

Jason


----------

